# Frosch am Gartenteich



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
obwohl mein Teich durch eine grosse Kachelsteinmauer abgegrenzt wird, habe ich einen Frosch ganz am Teichrand gehört. Der ist wohl zwischen den Thujen versteckt, da der Teich noch ein bisschen kahl ist!

Wie überwindet ein Frosch eine 1,5m hohe Kachelsteinmauer!?


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Roland,

wenn es ein Laubfrosch ist, klettert der jede Wand rauf und runter.

Andere __ Frösche haben keine Saugnäpfe an den Füssen und überwinden eine solche Mauer nicht. Du würdest Dich allerdings wundern, wo die sich überall durchquetschen (wirst ja wohl ein Gartentor haben, das unten nicht ganz dicht abschliesst...). Und wenn die Mauer nicht umlaufend ganz geschlossen ist, kommen sie sowieso rein, wenn sie rein wollen.

Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, wo nun meine Teichmolche herkommen sollen. War auf jeden Fall ein strammer Fussmarsch.   

Ist wie Jurassic Park 1   

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hehehe! Jo hier hat es viele Grasfrösche. Das ist sicher ein solcher!  :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

*unbedingt anschauen!*

apropos __ Frösche:
Wer das Bild von StefanS noch nicht gesehen hat, unbedingt anschauen!!
http://forum.tommis-page.de/album_pic.php?pic_id=101

(Bildbeschreibung: Keine Ahnung, wieso, aber unsere __ Laubfrösche suchen sich das Innere unserer Gartenlampe als Schlafplatz aus. Zuerst nur einer, dann zwei, dann drei ... glaubt kein Mensch !)

Grüße Berndt

Frage an admin: Gibts die Bildbeschreibungen nur bei den Thumbs oder mach ich was falsch?


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Fast unglaublich - ja!


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

der Frosch ist nach wie vor recht gut hörbar. Aber gesehen hat dieser kleine Wicht noch nie jemand!   


Was mach ich um den Frosch hervor zu locken?   


Ich will den mal sehen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

das war ich - dieser Gast eben!


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

..... vielleicht mal als Prinzessin verkleiden und in den Garten gehen ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Wie überwindet ein Frosch eine 1,5m hohe Kachelsteinmauer!?[/quote]

zu Fuß


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

:unknown: 

Super!


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo Roland,

Karsten hat völlig recht: __ Laubfrösche (das sind die giftgrünen) haben Saugnäpfe an den Zehen und marschieren eine 1,50 Meter hohe Mauer lächelnd rauf und wieder runter. Bei Teich-, Gras-, Wasser- und sonstigen Fröschen musst Du eine Lücke im Mauerwerk haben (z.B. der genannte Spalt unter dem Gartentor) - und sei sie auch noch so klein.

Wenn Du Geduld hast, kannst Du den Frosch auch sehen. Du näherst Dich dem Teich langsam und ohne Hektik. Irgendwann hört das Kerlchen auf zu quaken. Fängt aber bald wieder an, wenn Du ruhig stehen bleibst, denn der Frosch hat weniger Geduld als der Mensch. So näherst Du Dich Stück für Stück. Habe ich auch so gemacht, als ich an meinem Teich nur vereinzelt einen Quaker hatte.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

wenn ich doch schon einen hätte :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

:unknown: 
ich hab jedenfalls den Frosch noch NIE gesehen und hab schon viel dazu beigetragen...


:runterdrueck:


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

hallo roland,
ich hab es auch so wie stefan gemacht: erst mal langsam ranschleichen und abwarten. mittlerweile tauchen sie gar nicht mehr ab, wenn ich komme.
allerdings, wenn meine kiddies angestürmt kommen sind sie weg, denn die hatten schon öfter den kescher in der hand   
sogar wenn ich algen raussammle und das in direkter nähe, bleiben sie meist sitzen. du musst dich gedulden! irgendwann erkennt er dich wieder


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne!   

Der Frosch ist nicht im Teich.

Er befindet sich zwischen den Säulenthujen oder unter den Steinen....


----------

